# Protektoren Jacket



## Green_Blub (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,ich bin neu hier.
Gleich zu Beginn hÃ¤tte ich eine Frage. Ich mÃ¶chte mir eine Protektoren Jacke kaufen. Habe mir schon die o'neal anger, ixs hammer und die fox titan sport s/l angeschaut. Habe leider nicht die MÃ¶glichkeit eine anzuprobieren. Welche findet ihr am besten?
Kennt ihr noch andere die nicht teurer sind als 150â¬?


----------



## hurby97 (2. Juni 2012)

ich kann dir die nukeproof critical armour vest empfehlen.
die ist meiner meinung nach total bequem und der SAS Tec schaum passt sich deinem rücken richtig gut an.
der schaum soll 60% leichter sein und bis zu 50% mehr aufprallenergie absorbieren.
also ich bin total zufrieden!

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreakmitHerz (12. Juni 2012)

Bin auch über Nukeproof  jedoch die Critical Armour Jacket gestolpert.

Hast du schonmal Erfahrungen mit der Weste im Sturz gemacht? 

Ich schwanke noch zwischen Weste und Jacke, weil bei der Weste die Schultern nicht geschützt scheinen?! dafür Rücken und Brust?!


----------



## M.C (12. Juni 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9590821&postcount=6

Der Stoff ist ziemlich dünn, der hält glaube ich keinen Crash aus.
Da hat man beim anziehen schon fast Angst das man den Stoff zerreißt.



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## hurby97 (12. Juni 2012)

ich habe zum glück noch keine erfahrungen im sturz gemacht...^^

wenn du dieses "hemd" unter den protektoren meinst:
ich finde den stoff ganz in ordnung. unten ist sie ein bisschen eng, aber stört nur beim zumachen. sonst ist sie sehr bequem und sicher fühl ich mich auch.


----------



## Green_Blub (12. Juni 2012)

Die nukeproof sieht gut aus. O'neal hat ja auch sas tech. Werde mal schauen ob ich die irgendwo anprobieren kann.


----------



## Dusius (17. Juni 2012)

Hey, ich hänge mich mal hier dran. 

Habe eine Alpinestars Bionic safety jacket in Größe L hier (bin 192 groß und 90kg schwer) Trägt man unter diese safety jackets noch ein shirt oder tragt ihr sie direckt auf die Haut ? am Oberarm ist sie schon recht eng, besongrs wenn ich die Arme überkreutze also wie so ein Schneidersitz mit dem Armen ^^ soll das so sein? ich Trage sie ohne was drunter


----------



## M.C (17. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hey, ich hänge mich mal hier dran.
> 
> Habe eine Alpinestars Bionic safety jacket in Größe L hier (bin 192 groß und 90kg schwer) Trägt man unter diese safety jackets noch ein shirt oder tragt ihr sie direckt auf die Haut ? am Oberarm ist sie schon recht eng, besongrs wenn ich die Arme überkreutze also wie so ein Schneidersitz mit dem Armen ^^ soll das so sein? ich Trage sie ohne was drunter




Ich trage je nach Temperatur immer ein kurzes/ärmelloses oder langes Funktionsshirt drunter.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Dusius (17. Juni 2012)

Aber ist es normal das die so eng sind? oder wurde ich da falsch beraten und sie ist zu klein ? ^^


----------



## M.C (17. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Aber ist es normal das die so eng sind? oder wurde ich da falsch beraten und sie ist zu klein ? ^^




Naja, bei deiner Größe und Gewicht hätte ich eher eine XL genommen.
Ich bin 177cm und habe 82kg und trage mein "661" Jacket in Large.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Dusius (17. Juni 2012)

Hmmm die Rückenlänge und so ist alles gut auch ansosnten ist sie mir nicht zu eng, nur eben an den oberarmen. Naja ich muss nochmal genau anprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pig-Mint (17. Juni 2012)

Wie schaut denn im Moment denn so der Trend aus ?
Viele gehen ja weg von diesen klobigen Protektoren-Jackets und bevorzugen immer mehr Protektoren Westen (ärmellos, Rückenprotektor und Polster im Bereich der Rippen und Nieren) mit seperaten Ellbogenschonern.
Bei mir ist es z.B. so, dass mir sehr viele Protektoren Jacken gar nicht passen. Wähle ich L passt die mir zwar am Körper, die Ellbogenschützer sind aber nicht da wo sie sein sollen. Probiere ich dann die selbe Jacke in XL an, dann sind zwar die Ellbogenschoner da wo sie sein sollen. Dafür ist dann die Jacke am Körper zu gross.


----------



## Dusius (17. Juni 2012)

Habe eben mal mit skiunterwäsche probiert, fühlt sich um einiges besser an. Ich denke der Mesh Stoff reibt einach unangenehm an der Haut, werde ich mir wohl so ein Funktionsshirt zu legen


----------



## ottovalvole (17. Juni 2012)

Ich hab die POC Spine Tee und bin sehr zufrieden.

Grundsätzlich wollte ich eine Weste die Schulterschutz bietet aber keine Elllenbogenschützer hat, einfach aus dem Grund das ich diese dann erst vor der Abfahrt separat anziehen kann und so an warmen Tagen Komfort gewinne.

Das klappt super, ich würds wieder so tun.

Grüße, TOM


----------



## Green_Blub (18. Juni 2012)

Wie sieht es bei den Hemden eigentlich mit der bewegungsfreiheit aus. Möchte mich noch gut Bewegen können.


----------



## fone (18. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hey, ich hänge mich mal hier dran.
> 
> Habe eine Alpinestars Bionic safety jacket in Größe L hier (bin 192 groß und 90kg schwer) Trägt man unter diese safety jackets noch ein shirt oder tragt ihr sie direckt auf die Haut ? am Oberarm ist sie schon recht eng, besongrs wenn ich die Arme überkreutze also wie so ein Schneidersitz mit dem Armen ^^ soll das so sein? ich Trage sie ohne was drunter



ich hab das bionic mal in L zuhause gehabt, bei 1,85, 87kg war es mir aber eher zu klein, gerade an den armen, wo viele jackets viel zu weit sind, war es echt eng. hat im ellenbogen ganz schön "gezwickt", wenn man den arm angewinkelt hat. ging dann zurück... jetzt wünschte ich, ich hätte es damals gleich in ein XL umbestellt. jetzt ist es wieder viel teurer und ich komm mit meinem neuen dainese gladiator nicht zurecht.

ich denke du solltest mal XL testen.

ach so: funtionshirt drunter!


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

um das Thema Protrektorenjacke muss ich mir mittlerweile auch ein paar Gedanken machen.

Auf den meisten Strecken im Deister bin ich jetzt schon auf kleinere Sprünge und Drops fokusiert. Da ist natürlich der Schutz ein großer Faktor.

Ich fahre momentan nur Enduro. Für DH Aktion ala Gwinn & Co ist momentan der Kopf und die Technik noch etwas hinterher.
Desweegen sind meine momentanen Gedanken beim Integral Helm und der Panzerung.

Fahrt ihr auf eueren Hometrails immer mit Panzerung oder auch mal ohne ?
Ich bin nach einer langen Zeit mal wieder auf meinem Hometrail gestürzt. Nix dolles, nur eine Schramme an der Schulter. Resultierte aus der letzten Abfahrt und etwas Unachtsamkeit.
Für Bikeparks wollte ich mir bald ein 180er Freerider besorgen. Da ist natürlich die Panzerung und Integralhelm schon von Vorteil.

Grüße superhero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (21. Juni 2012)

Nicht nur von Vorteil, sondern in manchen Parks auch Vorraussetzung um überhaupt fahren zu dürfen.

Kommt drauf an, wie deine Hometrails aussehen, in vielen Wäldern stehen ja heute teilweise gut geshapte Strecken, die sich hinter manchem Bikepark nicht verstecken brauchen.
Auf den naturbelassenen Trails nutze ich idR auch nur AM-Helm und Knie/Schienbein Kombi + Ellenbogenschoner (+ Rückenschutz im Rucksack).
Auf geshapten Strecken FF/SJ/Knie.


----------



## CorollaG6 (21. Juni 2012)

Hey, 

ich bin 178 groß und wieder 84 Kg (Ich habe schwere Knochen ;-)). Gestern ist das Bionic Jacket von Alpinestars bei mir angekommen. Ebenfalls in L. 
An sich passt es super, aber die Ärmel sind mega eng geschnitten. Habe es jetzt nochmal in XL bestellt und hoffe, dass die Ärmel etwas großzügiger sind. 

Sind schon sehr knapp bemessen im Vergleich zum Rest!


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Juni 2012)

@hnx: Die Naturstrecken fahre ich auch nur mit Knieschoner / AM Helm oder die gemütliche Freitag Feierabendrunde wo es locker und entspannend sein soll.

Allerdings probiere ich schneller und sicherer zu werden. Für Sektionstraining fahre ich momentan mit meiner Dirtschale + Goggle. Für sowas hatte ich an einen FF Helm und Panzerung gedacht, falls mal was schief geht.


----------



## hnx (21. Juni 2012)

Da hast die Entscheidung für dich doch schon gemacht  Damit wirst im Kopf schonmal lockerer, was ja auch die Sicherheit fördert.

Dirthalbschalen tragen auch viele Leute hier in der Gegend, bis auf den fehlenden Kinnbügel sicher eine gute Lösung. Vorteil der Halbschale: Sie wird nicht dauernd an den Lenker gehängt, wenn man mal auf der Strasse fährt (zB auf dem Weg zum Spot).

SJ ist eigentlich klar und seitdem es die Schaumdinger gibt muss man auch nicht mal mehr zwangsläufig wie ein Ritter aussehen. Würde nur darauf achten, daß Schulterschutz, eine Art Brustplatte und natürlich Rückenschutz vorhanden sind.


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Juni 2012)

@hnx: Danke, hilft mir sehr weiter.

Mit den Westen habe ich mir bereits Gedanken gemacht.
Ein paar habe ich bereits ins Auge geworfen:
ixs Hammer Jacket
O'Neal Underdog
661 Evo Pressure Suit
ixs Assault Jacket
Alpinestars Bionic (finde ich aber recht teuer) im gegensatz zum Ixs oder O'Neal Jacket

Die Schoner vom 661 gefallen mir nicht so.


----------



## Felixracer88 (27. Juni 2012)

ich selbst habe eine fox titan sport jacket, ich find's super und sie hat mir schon bei einigen stürzen geholfen! 

ich finde bei Fox stimmt das einfach das preisleistungsverhältnis "oftmals" nicht immer, aber immer öfters...

gruß
felix


----------



## ElvisCash (28. Juni 2012)

moin moin. fahre eigentlich hauptsächlich enduro und auch öfters im  park. hab zwar auch nen panzer für den park, nur leider schon etwas  ausgetragen. deshalb wollte ich mir jetzt nen zwischending zwischen  enduro und bikepark holen und wollte euch mal fragen ob ich da mit dem  subgear von 661 gut beraten wäre. 
leicht genug für enduro und touren und stabil genung für park? dabei  muss ich sagen dass ich im park jetzt nicht der superspringer bin und  die hohen drops und sprünge nichts für mich sind.

wäre für eure hilfe echt dankbar

mfg


----------



## hnx (28. Juni 2012)

Das Ding sieht so aus als hätte es keinen Rückenschutz, ne danke. Die Brustplatte ist auch viel zu klein. Ist eher ein psychologisches Ding, als wirklicher Schutz für den Park würde ich sagen, für XC im Winter sicher angenehm wärmend.


----------



## fone (28. Juni 2012)

CorollaG6 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin 178 groß und wieder 84 Kg (Ich habe schwere Knochen ;-)). Gestern ist das Bionic Jacket von Alpinestars bei mir angekommen. Ebenfalls in L.
> An sich passt es super, aber die Ärmel sind mega eng geschnitten. Habe es jetzt nochmal in XL bestellt und hoffe, dass die Ärmel etwas großzügiger sind.
> ...



ich hab das bionic auch nochmal in XL bestellt. (hab gottseidank keine schweren knochen und brauch keine angst zu haben, dass es am bauch zu locker sitzen würde  )

das IXS assault jacket war nix - hat zwar eigentlich ganz gut gepasst, aber in fahrposition war die brustplatte einfach zu locker und hat gegen den hals gedrückt.

oneal magnetic moveo hätte mich noch interessiert, aber die fehlenden gurte an den armen haben mich doch irritiert.


----------



## knallerkay (28. Juni 2012)

Ich habe das Sub-Gear. Habe es mir zum Touren fahren geholt. Für den Park ist das sicher nichts. Man hat zwar was an den Schultern und an der Brust, aber für nen harten Sturz im Park sicherlich zuwenig.

Für die Feierabend-Runde und die Natur-Runde ist es aber besser als nichts. Aber es hat keinen Rückenschutz. Also nur mit einem Rucksack oder besser Rückenprotektor wirklich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (28. Juni 2012)

Habe die Alpinestars nun auch in eine XL umgetauscht und die passt deutlich besser  bin jetzt uneingeschränkt zufrieden


----------



## Green_Blub (29. Juni 2012)

Habe gesehen, das die Rückenprotektorn von o'neal ziemlich kurz sind. Bei l ist der gerade mal 36cm. War schon kurz davor mir die Zero Gravity Weste zu kaufen, da sie auch ein Schulterschutz bietet. Reicht die Länge des Protektors aus oder soll ich lieber eine andere kaufen?


----------



## Hasenmann666 (30. Juni 2012)

War jetzt auch zum ersten Mal im Bikepark und bin etwas angefixt. Da ausleihen recht teuer ist, stehen nun FF-Helm- und Protektorenkauf an. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Teil hier?
Brand-X X Suit
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31111

Reicht sowas für seltene Bikepark-Besuche, ohne große Sprünge und so (da Anfänger)?
Oder doch eher ein bissle mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und ein 661 Vapor Pressure Suit 2011 holen?
Mehr wie 5 - 10 Bikepark Besuche im Jahr werden's wohl ned werden und sonstige Touren fahr ich ohne Protektoren...
Bedankt


----------



## hnx (30. Juni 2012)

Denkst du, daß es den Boden interessiert, wenn er dir den Rücken bricht, ob du Anfänger bist oder nur selten im Park? 

Die Jacke sieht ok aus. Mir persönlich wären die Plastikanteile zu klein. Für kleines Budget und große Platten habe ich mir die Twenty Tanked mal zum Testen bestellt gehabt.


----------



## Dusius (30. Juni 2012)

Ich denke du solltest was ordentliches kaufen, denn bei einem Sturz ist es egal ob du oft in Park gehst oder nicht! Ich habe mir die Alpinestars für BNS geholt, is teuer aber wenn man ein BNS hat die beste Wahl. Wenn du das nicht hast schau dir mal die Fox Titan an, die ist auch recht gut.


----------



## Hasenmann666 (30. Juni 2012)

Yoh, da habt ihr natürlich beide recht 

Was ist denn BNS?


----------



## hnx (30. Juni 2012)

Alpinestars Bionic Neck Support
eine Nackenstütze.


----------



## fone (2. Juli 2012)

der brand x-x hat mich überrascht, hatte den mal für meine freundin zuhause. passform, qualität und sitz der plastikteile waren echt gut. nur vorne rum wars nicht optimal...frauen  rückenprotektor hatte eine gute länge und hat sich seriös angefühlt. 

bei 661 waren die rückenteile früher so arschkurz, hab grad ein paket im auto liegen mit einem testweise bestellten 661 vapor pressure suit 2011. (neben dem paket mit dem alpinstars bionic) heute abend vergleiche ich mal.


----------



## Dusius (2. Juli 2012)

Die Alpinestars Bionic ist schon ein super geiles Teil, beste Qualität und so sachen wie abnehmbare Arme sind auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (3. Juli 2012)

hab das 2011er alpinestars bionic XL. nix abnehmbare ärmel. die arme sind auch bei XL erstaunlich eng, dabei hab ich wirklich keine besonderen arme. sitz sonst aber sehr gut.

2011er 661 vapor pressure suit XL passt auch ganz gut. ärmerl sind bequemer dafür die schultern etwas lockerer.

find beide ganz gut, evtl. ist das 661 in XL einen ticken zu groß bei 1,85m/87kg - geht aber.
die entscheidung ist nicht leicht.


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. Juli 2012)

Falls es wem hilft: Habe das O'Neal Hellraiser Jacket in M bei 1,84m und 81kg. Habe allerdings einen relativ kurzen Oberkörper. Hatte es auch in L da und da war es mir auf jeden Fall zu groß.

Wollte halt ein Jacket, bei dem man das Leatt Brace über dem Rückenprotektor tragen kann und das klappt in der größten Einstellung beim Leatt auch sehr gut. Tragekomfort vom Jacket ist super, weiteres plus sind die abnehmbaren Unterarmprotektoren. Die Dinger sind recht klobig, so dass ich entweder ohne fahre oder mit meinen separaten Schonern kombiniere. 

Für Enduro-Gedöns trage ich seit über einem Jahr die 661-Subgear-Dinger. Absolut top, stören echt null beim Fahren. Habe ich mit kurzen und langen Ärmeln und bin super zufrieden. 

Für Hometrail-DH und Freeride-Touren, kann man das auch wunderbar mit Rucksack oder separatem Rückenschutz kobinieren...


----------



## fone (3. Juli 2012)

haben die subgear dinger einen nennenswerten schutz?


----------



## Dusius (3. Juli 2012)

Was kostet denn die 2011er ? meine 2012er? hat abnehmbare Arme und hat mich 230 Euronen gekostet, in XL passt sie perfekt.. bin 192 groß und 89kg schwer.


----------



## Arthur27 (3. Juli 2012)

fone schrieb:


> haben die subgear dinger einen nennenswerten schutz?



Eine minimale Schaumstoffplatte an der Brust und leichte, dünne Protektoren an den Schultern. Der Vorteil an dem Shirt ist, dass es kaum aufträgt und man es kaum spürt, also besser als nix 
Sitzen aber verdammt eng ... hatte gestern ein Shirt anprobiert und hab gefühlt 15 min. gebraucht bis ich wieder draussen war


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. Juli 2012)

fone schrieb:


> haben die subgear dinger einen nennenswerten schutz?



Naja, sowas ist ja immer schwer zu quantifizieren  Bei einem brutalen High-Speed-Crash gegen einen Baum oder einen großen Stein und/oder entsprechender Torsion/Flexion von Knochen helfen die meisten Protektoren ja ohnehin nicht viel. Hartschalen-Protektoren schützen ja auch eher gegen Abschürfungen/Schnittwunden. Diesen Schutz plus eine äusserst sinnvolle Schlagdämpfung bieten Soft-Protektoren auch. Die einen etwas mehr (Sas-Tec wie bei O'Neal, Nukeproof...), die anderen eben etwas weniger ('Intella'-Gummizeug beim Subgear)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CorollaG6 (3. Juli 2012)

Also wenn es interessiert, hier nochmal kurz meine Erfahrungen. Habe das nukeproof Jacket bestellt. Meiner Freundin passt es wunderbar und es sitzt Super bequem.Also für mich  In gr. L bestellt. Hier ist das Shirt unter den Protektoren zwar passend, aber die reinen SAS Tec Protektoren sind mir zu klein gewesen. So dass ich die Jacke zurück geschickt habe. 

Dann hatte ich das Goldene oneal hellraiser bestellt. Das ist mir aber zu fummelig gewesen mit zig klettverschlüssen. Zudem hat das leatt brace bei mir nicht dazu gepasst. Ist immer hoch gerutscht. 

Nun nochmal zum alpinestars. Das habe ich wie gesagt nun in Xl gekauft.  Kompatibilität mit dem leatt ist grandios. Die Verarbeitung ist auch gut. Aber die Armprotektoren sind mit ein Rätsel. Ich behaupte ganz normale arme zu haben, aber die Ärmel sind immer noch wahnsinnig eng. Deutlich besser als bei Gr. L, aber noch lange nicht  gut. Sowohl oben am Reißverschluss als auch in der Armbeuge finde ich die jacke nicht optimal. Haben die anderen mit dieser jacke das problem auch an diesen beiden stellen? Man kann die Ärmel zum Glück abmachen. Habe also auch das 2012er Modell und habe 207 Euro gezahlt.


----------



## Dusius (3. Juli 2012)

Hatte bei der Alpinestars in L das selbe Problem mit den Armen an genau den Stellen. In XL finde ich sie schon auch noch eng aber angenehm also eigentlich genau richtig, trage auch noch ein langÃ¤rmliges anliegendes shirt drunter. 
Die KompatibilitÃ¤t mit dem BNS oder Letter denke ich ist unerreicht gut, das kann man schon perfekt nennen  

207â¬ ist natÃ¼rlich ein super Preis, online ? habe meine im shop geholt, wenn ich dort kaufe zahle ich gerne mal etwas mehr, da ist ja auch die Beratung mit dabei.


----------



## CorollaG6 (3. Juli 2012)

Ja online bei we Cycle. Auf Anfrage gab es 10% Rabatt. Und es ging super schnell.


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Was kostet denn die 2011er ? meine 2012er? hat abnehmbare Arme und hat mich 230 Euronen gekostet, in XL passt sie perfekt.. bin 192 groß und 89kg schwer.



hab sie für 130 bei bike-components bestellt.
aber keine abnehmbaren ärmel, keine nackenstützenkompatibilität.

enge ärmel auch in XL, ist ein kleiner akt da rein und raus zu kommen. ausserdem sind die ellenbogenschoner bei der 2011er schon sehr ausladend.


----------



## Paranoid-Tattoo (7. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Weste? Habe im Moment die O´Neal Anger und wollte mir eine "Schaum" Weste holen....da ich meistens nur flowige Strecken/Freeride fahre und keinen üblen Downhill a la Todnau/Wildbad. 

So macht die Weste glaub einen guten Eindruck...

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Protektoren-und-Helme/Safety-Jackets/Evoc-Protector-Vest-Air-Herren-Protektorweste-schwarz-2012::31167.html


----------



## Bonvivant (11. April 2013)

Sind bei der Nukeproof critical armour jacket die Schulter- und Ellbogenprotektoren abnehmbar? Merci im voraus


----------

